
Millionaire Crypto Kid says Bitcoin is just getting started - axiomdata316
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/27/millionaire-crypto-kid-says-bitcoin-is-just-getting-started.html
======
alexgmcm
Everyone involved in Bitcoin says it's just getting started - they are all
depending on the continued supply of 'greater fools'

